# Vortech V2 SQ SC



## ipwnyou3 (Mar 6, 2008)

What do you guys think about this sc? Does anyone have this sc, if so, please let me know of what you think about it, or what you thought about it, if you no longer have it? It's for my 330i. 105hp gain. 6psi.


----------



## ipwnyou3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, and can i keep stock internals?


----------



## rrsperry (Oct 21, 2003)

The supercharger, V2sq has been well developed, I have a VF Engineering kit that uses that blower. What you need to think about is tuning. 


RMS has good hardware, but the tuning sucks.

Active, NickG, ICS all have better options.


----------



## carguy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive had one on my 93 cobra mustang for about 3 years. Stock HP was 240 @ the wheels... with the blower and just supporting mods (bigger injectors and fuel pumps) 

The car made 430 whp and 400 tq at the wheels with the blower. And thats with a stock pulley. 

They are VERY reliable as long as you change your oil regularly.


----------

